# Maximus - 6 day old baby pigeon



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Unfortunately one of the baby pigeons that i sucesfully hatched a while ago died, i found another one, hatched it and now its doing great! 
If people like it ill update this thread with pictures in the future.

Growth is slow but steady, hes already 35 grams and opened his eyes at day 4!










Cheers


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Glad to know he is doing well in your care. What are you feeding him and how? I am sure you know well from your past experience how to care for him. You know about www.pigeonrescue.co.uk probably advised before? 
Pls do keep us updated with pics on its progress. 
Thanks for the post.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

We would love to see him grow... So keep sharing the pics and kindly post updates on him. Is it just me or its beak is so long???


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cute little guy
, am eager to see how he grows too.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi guys, i will update this thread every day from now one with a picture every day!

This is him on day 7, still strong and everything its funny how they spread their wings and squeek when they want food!

I'm feeding him kayte exact, as you guys advised me before, currently hes getting around 5 - 6ml each feeding.

I can even hear him begging for food while i'm in another room


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Cute little thing. Seems weak but glad he is active. His crop doesn't seem full in picture? Pls take a pic after feeding him and update so we can tell if he is getting enough. Let the crop be empty between feedings. Also don't feed during night. His beak seems longer as compared to his body because he is hand reared baby else would have been much more healthy and beak would seem fine in that proportion. 
Well, thanks for caring for him. Pls keep us posted.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Please if there is ANYTHING i can do to make him grow up healthy please let me know, i dont care if i need to spend more cash!

I uploaded a video for you guys to see, to see if his behaviour is healthy, or perhaps not, also i know the crop is not really visible in the pictures, but im feeding it till the crop is full and nice and squishy, and not hard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1GTDrZTEs&feature=youtu.be

Let me know!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't worry about him being weak, they can't be like parents raised babies, hand reared babies are always weaker and with slower growth than parents raised.
Make sure his crop is full after feeding, nor over fed but 3/4 of crop should be full. 
I am unable to watch this video as it is showing restricted. Don't know if any problem in my settings or your. 
If anyone else is able to see it, will guide you soon.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Please try this link!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv1GTDrZTEs


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Darling little bird! Long beak...are you sure it is a pigeon? The wings look different too. But please keep helping him. He's adorable!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

I really love the bird, but what could it be if its not a pigeon? anyone any thoughts on this?
I REALLY REALLY hope this fella is going to make it, i even took a couple of days off so i can feed it everytime the crop is empty!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a pigeon.
Question, why are you hatching pigeon eggs? The parent or even foster birds do a much better job. Pigeon milk is unique with antibodies we can't provide.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Simple short answer, because otherwise the egg would be thrown in the garbage bin.

No seriously, for work we sometimes have to clear nests for maintenance from installations, if i didn't take the egg, it would be thrown into the garbage bin while there was an embryo inside, and no we can't place the nests/eggs back.

Hope you got your answer there, i'm doing my best to raise this little pigeon, but you make it sound like i just randomly found an eg and thought hey lets hatch it and see what happends.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Kamerplant, I think you are wonderful for rescuing him and for taking good care of him! He's adorable! Please keep us posted as he grows.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

You are not feeding the bird enough, his crop in the video is too empty and he is begging for food because it is too empty. Go online and google what a full crop looks like at day 7 or however old he is now. It should look like a fat balloon. Poor thing. Most people under feed because they dont know what full looks like. Google some pictures or videos and compare, thanks.

Edit: here is one video look at the 'boobs' of the babies after he feeds them, nice and round and plump, that is how the crop should look after each feeding, urs is almost bone dry empty if that is a video of after you have feed. If before I would like to see an after. DONT attempt to feed the way he did, he is experienced and if not done right can aspriate the bird. Continue your way that is safe, but fill the crop in relation to the size of the bird as in pics. It should be a round ball and match the size of the baby's in relation to its size. Watch the video a few times as he feeds all different ages, and he shows you how the crop is full and cups it to feel it.

http://youtu.be/AUt1PQE-COQ


----------



## Tracyf (Jul 13, 2015)

Ensuring to feed enough is going to be key to this birds survival. You are doing good so keep it up but you need to increase the amount of formula being given. If the video was taken just after feeding then I agree 100% agree with CBL, you need to give more food. The bird was still hungry during the video. The crop should look more full and round. Squishy yes but more full. Follow CBL's advice and google what the crop should look like so you can see the difference. I think you are a great Samaritan for saving this birds life. He is extremely cute and I will keep my fingers crossed that everything is going to work out well and please keep sending out photos and videos.
Tracyf


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, but after i fed it, it feels squishy to hard, how can i give more food if his crop is already beginning to feel hard when feeding him? Thats the reason i dont feed him more each time i give him something, please any opinions on this?


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

are you making sure that there is some moisture in the food you are feeding him? my guys refused the little ball method and we used a so called "torpedo" shaped bit, that they seemed to swallow better, but each bird is different. he may be not getting enough fluid from his food. be careful to not make his food to wet though, you have to find that happy balance.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks everyone for the answers and suggestions, i am now feeding him more, and i am adding a little more moisture, i was so afraid i was going to overfill the bird but he takes 12ml easily, i'll make a photo tomorrow!

Can he still catch up with the lost growth? or will he be a very little pigeon now when mature?


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't be afraid to overfill a baby pigeon. Their crops are incredibly stretchy.

At his age, I have seen baby pigeon with crops that seem almost bigger than their bodies.. We can't pump them nearly as full as their parents can, so we aren't capable of filling them up enough to hurt them, unless you are using a tube directly into their crop.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Thanks to you guys i'm more confident now, poor little bird, i feel so bad for not giving him not enough food, but i will ensure that he gets enough now!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamerplant said:


> Hello,
> 
> Simple short answer, because otherwise the egg would be thrown in the garbage bin.
> 
> ...


In what tone you want to read my question is up to you, I did not make it sound like anything but the question On my end. I don't have E.S.P so therefore I wanted/had to ask , and yes you answered it perfectly well. I'm not sure how/what I asked wrongly but, I don't do well with sensitive people, so I'll move on. I'm afraid to even post on this if it's going to be read as hostile. Good luck.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> In what tone you want to read my question is up to you, I did not make it sound like anything but the question On my end. I don't have E.S.P so therefore I wanted/had to ask , and yes you answered it perfectly well. I'm not sure how/what I asked wrongly but, I don't do well with sensitive people, so I'll move on. I'm afraid to even post on this if it's going to be read as hostile. Good luck.


It's not about the tone, it's the way you asked, and how the question is totally irellevant to anything said in this thread, other than its something you personally wanted to know for whatever reason, although i have a slight idea why you asked it.
Because the second thing was "The parent or even foster birds do a much better job" or in other words, implying that i deliberatelly took the egg out of a nest to hatch for fun.
And pardon me? who are you to to say i am senstive? you are literally implying that, so to be honest, i don't have time for your nonsense thoughts and posts if you aren't even willing to help me raise this pigeon.

All the other people in this thread are so friendly, i'm not expecting people to say i'm a good person or anything but atleast these people gave me alot of information, and thoughts on how to improve raising him, perhaps you could learn from that, and afraid to post? talking about sensitive.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamerplant said:


> It's not about the tone, it's the way you asked, and how the question is totally irellevant to anything said in this thread, other than its something you personally wanted to know for whatever reason, although i have a slight idea why you asked it.
> Because the second thing was "The parent or even foster birds do a much better job" or in other words, implying that i deliberatelly took the egg out of a nest to hatch for fun.
> And pardon me? who are you to to say i am senstive? you are literally implying that, so to be honest, i don't have time for your nonsense thoughts and posts if you aren't even willing to help me raise this pigeon.
> 
> All the other people in this thread are so friendly, i'm not expecting people to say i'm a good person or anything but atleast these people gave me alot of information, and thoughts on how to improve raising him, perhaps you could learn from that, and afraid to post? talking about sensitive.


Ok. Im speechless. I'm so sorry I had no idea why you hatch pigeon's eggs,it is not something you see allot of. I'm here for the good of the pigeons, so yes I have to ask questions I have no idea the answers to, hence why I have to ask. I'll let others be the judge if you reacted sensitively to my question or not. I have my opinion. Iam sure you don't know me at all and think the worst just from asking a question. I'm sorry for that. Good luck with your squab, he looks well taken care of.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> Ok. Im speechless. I'm so sorry I had no idea why you hatch pigeon's eggs,it is not something you see allot of. I'm here for the good of the pigeons, so yes I have to ask questions. I'll let others be the judge if you reacted sensitively to my question or not. I have my opinion. I'm sure you don't know me at all so think the worst. I'm sorry for that. Good luck with your squab, he looks well taken care of.


Same goes for you as you don't know me at all, that's why i'm amazed that you call me sensitive, kind of hypocritical.
And if you are here for the good of the pigeon, letting others be the judge over if i reacted sensitively or not is not important at all.
You can allways respond in this thread, no hard feelings but if there is something i don't like, don't be amazed i will say something about it.

Birds fly into our installations all the time, and when firing them up they die, that's the sad part, but if there's a baby pigeon that i can save, well then that's 1 life saved, and that's the most important thing of it all, don't you agree?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kamerplant said:


> Same goes for you as you don't know me at all, that's why i'm amazed that you call me sensitive, kind of hypocritical.
> And if you are here for the good of the pigeon, letting others be the judge over if i reacted sensitively or not is not important at all.
> You can allways respond in this thread, no hard feelings but if there is something i don't like, don't be amazed i will say something about it.
> 
> Birds fly into our installations all the time, and when firing them up they die, that's the sad part, but if there's a baby pigeon that i can save, well then that's 1 life saved, and that's the most important thing of it all, don't you agree?


Well now your just being a bully, I apologized and even explained why I asked it. So I guess I will share my opinion, well knowing you won't like it, now that your showing how threatening you are. Now I don't care.

For future readers of this thread:

Bringing more feral pigeons into this world is not serving the ones already here. Growing life to be fed precariously by a human and hoping it won't suffer is selfish. In The end perhaps the eggs would do better in the bin most times. The end result is a pigeon who can't be released and is a pet in which someone has to be responsible for for the rest of its life. That happens little after the newness wears off and the droppings are too much to clean up . Feral are also hard to rehome. Plus there is an overpopulation of feral pigeons, why make more. So there you have it. 
I don't see where you need any help with your baby you have now, you seem to know what you are doing at this point. But if it comes down with a problem you will get help from this site as you well know hopefully, that is if you're done with becoming a bully and treating questions with hostile language.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> Well now your just being a bully, I apologized and even explained why I asked it. So I guess I will share my opinion, well knowing you won't like it, now that your showing how threatening you are. Now I don't care.
> 
> For future readers of this thread:
> 
> ...


Bullying, Threatening and Hostile? this is kind of a normal discussion back where i live, so i'll stop talking to you now because you indeed have your opinion and cant take it when someone critizes you.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant, Spirit was not attacking you or implying anything untoward. 

A lot of terrible harm can be done, especially to a baby bird, by some one with no experience hand feeding. This is not said to imply that the person caring for it is doing anything intentionally wrong.

It is nothing beyond a statement of fact.

The facts were that the baby was being starved and pigeons do a better job of rearing their squeakers than we do. 

Speaking the truth is not an attack. It is simply speaking the truth. 

We can't help if we don't know the whole story, and it's frankly better for the embryo to die painlessly in the shell than starve during the time when it needs food the most.

The questions being asked were necessary to get all the information we need to walk you through hand rearing so that the baby might live and be healthy.

None of this is to say that any of the harm done to the baby was intentional. We know you were doing your best by it, and not a person here thought ill of you for that.

It, frankly, may be too little too late for Maximus. He should weigh nearly 100 grams by now and this is when most of the brain and muscle development happens.
If he does survive, it is very likely that he will be physically stunted and mentally deficient.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Kamerplant, Spirit was not attacking you or implying anything untoward.
> 
> A lot of terrible harm can be done, especially to a baby bird, by some one with no experience hand feeding. This is not said to imply that the person caring for it is doing anything intentionally wrong.
> 
> ...


So what should i do now, continue feeding him or let a vetinarian putting him to sleep?


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant said:


> So what should i do now, continue feeding him or let a vetinarian putting him to sleep?


That depends on Maximus. 

If he is still energetic and eager to feed, then it is still worth a try to keep feeding him. 

Even if worst comes to worst and he ends up physically stunted and mentally deficient, he can still have a good quality of life as a pet if he makes it.

If there is a next time (there always is for rescuers at heart), you will be more adept at handfeeding and that one (and all others after) will get a better start than he did.

You have done very well to keep him alive this long with the information and equipment you had, and we are all rooting for you both.

Please, continue to keep us updated. We are here to help. <3


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> That depends on Maximus.
> 
> If he is still energetic and eager to feed, then it is still worth a try to keep feeding him.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, of course i will keep you all updated, lets cross our fingers!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant said:


> Thanks so much, of course i will keep you all updated, lets cross our fingers!


Fingers crossed. ^v^


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Fingers crossed. ^v^


I think it's a good sign that he can stand up on his feet?


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant said:


> I think it's a good sign that he can stand up on his feet?


Definitely encouraging. ^v^

Appetite still good? Is he still excited and eager to be fed?


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

RamseyRingnecks said:


> Definitely encouraging. ^v^
> 
> Appetite still good? Is he still excited and eager to be fed?


Appetite is still like before, standing up on his feet, flapping his wings desperately squeeking for food haha.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, a good sign for sure. 
He should catch up the weight as well. 
Keep trying. All the best.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Good work! Looks like he's growing up!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

spirit wings said:


> Well now your just being a bully, I apologized and even explained why I asked it. So I guess I will share my opinion, well knowing you won't like it, now that your showing how threatening you are. Now I don't care.
> 
> For future readers of this thread:
> 
> ...


 I can understand your view point, not wanting the animal to suffer, but I take exception to the point where you state that having a feral pigeon as a pet becomes less attractive to it's pet parents when the newness wears off. that is true with any pet, be it a cat, dog, hamster or, in this case, pigeon. that has more to do with the character of the owner then the species of animal we have as a pet in the home. I have two rescue feral pigeons, (I hate using that term because they are so sweet and bonded it's almost absurd) that we saved after their mom died when they were less then 2 weeks hatched. they are the best birds in the world, and I have had them over 6 months now, as house pigeons. I don't think it is right to name call anyone who has a sensitive heart and wants to do the right thing for the animals. in this case both you and kamerplant seem to have the same overall motive, wanting the birds to be happy and healthy. what I think you both are failing to see is that we all start somewhere, we all make mistakes in the beginning of our rescuing of animals when the circumstances dictate no other choice. we all have to learn what to do and gather that information. at least kamerplant realizes he was making mistakes, and reached out wanting to know how to properly care for the animal. in the end the bird is already here. we can debate the morality of allowing the embryo to develop under less then desirable circumstances later. in the end you are both good people, and I think we can all see that.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I think it is a good sign your little buddy is on his feet. he is getting stronger. keep up the good work. just keep in mind you may have this little guy as a pet for the rest of his life, as he will know no other way of life, and will likely be a bit underdeveloped. (even my 2 are. they are not they best at flying, they prefer to run, and they are a bit smaller then your average pigeon). you are doing a good job though. keep us posted.- with pictures!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> I think it's a good sign that he can stand up on his feet?


oh yeah just wait until he starts running. you will be surprised how fast those little guys can get out move. like little road runners, especially when they don't want to be caught! my Puddles was notorious for that, and she could go up my stairs like a bolt of lightning, right under the bed, where we would play catch me - catch me not- lol.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am also looking forward to seeing Maximus grow up. Our beloved Phoebe was a former feral who was rescued after flying into a fan twice. Ferals can be wonderful pets. There is nothing wrong with rescuing ferals.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Hey.... you promised daily pictures of Maximus. We need another one for his many followers. Please.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm sorry!

Maximus almost tripled in size and weight thanks to you all!


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

he looks so good! you are doing such a good job! you should keep a scrapbook, showing him from little gold fluff to big strong bird. it's amazing how much they grow in such a short time. he will be king of his over sized nest i.e., your house - in no time.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

wiggles and puddles said:


> he looks so good! you are doing such a good job! you should keep a scrapbook, showing him from little gold fluff to big strong bird. it's amazing how much they grow in such a short time. he will be king of his over sized nest i.e., your house - in no time.


I will really try and make some daily photos, but i thought it would be better to wait a couple of days to see how much he improved, and luckily he did!

I'd love to see him running around and me trying to catch him! hope he will be a roadrunner haha.

Thanks all!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey that's adorable and see how feeding the right amount helped him, little kid. The beak too look normal now in comparison to body size. Great looking. 
And thanks to Christispigeons, for reminding Kamerplant, the promise  no excuse onwards. Lol
Edit : And yes forgot to mention I see pin feathers for flight wings on shoulders, planning to fly soon


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

He looks much better! 

For the first two weeks, they take a little more every feeding. At around two weeks, the growth of the body finally overtakes the expansion of the crop and the feeding amount finally evens out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think Spiritwings asked the original question, because we have had many come on here that try to hatch pigeon eggs, just because they want to see if they can. They are not prepared and know nothing about the feeding and caring for them. They babies often suffer in their care and often die anyway. That is very sad, and not fair to the poor little creature that has been brought into the world. She had no way of knowing you or what you were about and so she asked. They can live many years, and as she mentioned, many think it's fun and interesting in the beginning, and then tire of it. The poor thing than lives in solitary in a cage for the rest of his life. Horrible way to live. And in that case would be better off never to have hatched. Pigeons are very smart birds, and languishing in a cage and left alone all the time is cruel. But it happens all the time with many different kinds of birds. People can be very unkind to other creatures. Sad. 
I tend to think that an egg would probably be better off if it just didn't hatch, if it can't live the life it was meant to, but would have made sense to me to maybe save a couple of squabs that may have been left in those nests, because they are already here. But just my opinion. Anyway, I think that is why the question was asked.
Your little one looks very good, and he is very cute. I hand raised a pair from like 2 days old and they did very well, and are just as strong and fly just as well as any of our other birds. They were smaller at first, but caught up just fine.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> I think Spiritwings asked the original question, because we have had many come on here that try to hatch pigeon eggs, just because they want to see if they can. They are not prepared and know nothing about the feeding and caring for them. They babies often suffer in their care and often die anyway. That is very sad, and not fair to the poor little creature that has been brought into the world. She had no way of knowing you or what you were about and so she asked. They can live many years, and as she mentioned, many think it's fun and interesting in the beginning, and then tire of it. The poor thing than lives in solitary in a cage for the rest of his life. Horrible way to live. And in that case would be better off never to have hatched. Pigeons are very smart birds, and languishing in a cage and left alone all the time is cruel. But it happens all the time with many different kinds of birds. People can be very unkind to other creatures. Sad.
> I tend to think that an egg would probably be better off if it just didn't hatch, if it can't live the life it was meant to, but would have made sense to me to maybe save a couple of squabs that may have been left in those nests, because they are already here. But just my opinion. Anyway, I think that is why the question was asked.
> Your little one looks very good, and he is very cute. I hand raised a pair from like 2 days old and they did very well, and are just as strong and fly just as well as any of our other birds. They were smaller at first, but caught up just fine.


Yes, i agree, people can be unkind to creatures, but i understand the fact that pigeons live for long long times, and i know i can take the responsibility that comes with it, don't you all worry about that, maximus will get enough love from me and my girlfriend, and we will make sure he will have the best life he can get here.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well he's off to a great start. Please share as he grows up. We love pictures.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello,

Today he weighs 100 grams, but how much kaytee do i need to mix with water at this age? because i think i should thicken the formula a bit.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He looks great!!! 

Yes you need to thicken it. 

Volume: 

Hatch - Day 2 : 1 part formula to 6 parts water. 

Days 2-5 : 1 part Exact to 2 or 3 parts water. 

Day 5 to weaning: 1 part Exact to 1 1/3 - 2 parts water.

http://www.kaytee.com/assets/021/42699.pdf


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Make it like pudding. That works.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous little Maximus!
,


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

he has gotten so big! in the mix I gave my little ones, I crushed up peanuts, to almost dust and added that to their food. it helped hold it together, and I noticed that they were much more eager to eat it once they had that in there. maybe it is just my birds. a peanut addiction. anyone know of a good pigeon rehab for peanut addiction?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Please be careful giving too many peanuts to the little peanut addict. Phoebes internal xanthomatosis was worsened because we fed her peanuts. Balance and variety are important. Phoebe had to have a super low fat diet the rest of her life because of her peanut excesses.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

cwebster said:


> Please be careful giving too many peanuts to the little peanut addict. Phoebes internal xanthomatosis was worsened because we fed her peanuts. Balance and variety are important. Phoebe had to have a super low fat diet the rest of her life because of her peanut excesses.


we feed them as treats now. vet warned me about that as well, but thank you for letting me know. as you can imagine my little addicts are not real thrilled, but they have to be healthy. who knew, peanut addiction is a real thing, and I have overly picky pigeons. what pigeon seed do you recommend for house pigeons, yeah know, ones who don't have to work, are catered to and so forth.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Peanuts in small quantity are fine and won't hurt them. Just use as a treat now and then.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Little maximus is getting feathers all over his body now!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

I bet he is going to be the best pet ever. He looks great and remember he never saw his parents but he sees them in you so give him all the love he would get by parents. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Tracyf (Jul 13, 2015)

Kamerplant you are doing a great job. Maximus is gorgeous and is definitely getting bigger. So glad you took everyone's advice on feeding. Its working and Maximus looks much healthier. Everyone who has responded to you are really kind and experienced pigeon lovers. They mean you well and only want the best for Maximus. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see more pictures.
Tracyf


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Aw, thanks alot, i'm really glad people helped me on this, as Maximus is really progressing!
i'll post a photo tomorrow!

I was at my parents home today, when a cat atacked a fledgling pigeon which was running around and being cornered in the backyard, i kind of saved the pigeon, and it seems ok but i can't release it where i found it because it's crawling with cats, anyone any suggestions on what to do? and aproximately how old he/she is? and how to feed the poor bird while hes staying at me? he doesn't make any sounds or open his mouth whatsoever, thanks in advance!


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

You will need a kitten bottle, a rubber glove, scissors, a funnel small enough to fit the bottle, and baby bird formula.

Baby pigeons do not naturally open their mouths to be fed. Like doves, they drink directly from their parent's crop using their beak like a straw.

Mix up your formula using hot water and funnel it into the bottle.

Remove the nipple, and cut the tip off of one of the fingers of the glove to replace it. Once the cap is in place, cut a slit in it as wide as the base of the baby bird's beak.

The baby bird may need help the first few times. Put it's beak through, and tilt up the bottle.

Here is one of my rehab fosters (a baby mourning dove) demonstrating.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jlw3lfpMHA


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

The problem is, he's just sitting still, ocasionally standing up to turn around and then sits again, he doesn't squeek for food doesn't make any sound and when offering him seeds or the way you described dont really work either.
Ofcourse i understand he's not used to this situation, and is probably scared but is he gonna let me now hes hungry eventually? and what if he isn't going to eat by himself.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> The problem is, he's just sitting still, ocasionally standing up to turn around and then sits again, he doesn't squeek for food doesn't make any sound and when offering him seeds or the way you described dont really work either.
> Ofcourse i understand he's not used to this situation, and is probably scared but is he gonna let me now hes hungry eventually? and what if he isn't going to eat by himself.


Oh Kamerplant, I just read this post and felt slight shock, I thought it is about maximus but then saw below, it was quite shocking. I hope it doesn't confuse anyone else so it is always good to raise separate threads for separate issues. Well he too is a baby but around 25-30 days old.
You have to keep him warm and at this stage you can easily feed him around 30 defrosted frozen peas /corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature and then opening his beak and putting one by one sliding down the throat. Keep him warm, he might be scared off cat attack. Do you think cat injured him too? Because then he needs antibiotics immediately, cat's infection spreads very fast and leads to death, so update us here if cat got a hold of it. 
For making him drink water, just try dipping his beak in a water dish and let him sip, in a few attempts he will learn to drink.
Also, does he have bald chin too?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

gbhman said:


> Is that a wood pigeon? It kind of looks like it to me.


Yes it seems like a wood pigeon to me too.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Oh Kamerplant, I just read this post and felt slight shock, I thought it is about maximus but then saw below, it was quite shocking. I hope it doesn't confuse anyone else so it is always good to raise separate threads for separate issues. Well he too is a baby but around 25-30 days old.
> You have to keep him warm and at this stage you can easily feed him around 30 defrosted frozen peas /corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature and then opening his beak and putting one by one sliding down the throat. Keep him warm, he might be scared off cat attack. Do you think cat injured him too? Because then he needs antibiotics immediately, cat's infection spreads very fast and leads to death, so update us here if cat got a hold of it.
> For making him drink water, just try dipping his beak in a water dish and let him sip, in a few attempts he will learn to drink.
> Also, does he have bald chin too?


Ohno! im so sorry, maximus is completely fine!! i was indeed talking about the other one i saved, it doesnt look like the cat injured it as i probably saved him on time...
I will try to do what you said with the peas!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Ohno! im so sorry, maximus is completely fine!! i was indeed talking about the other one i saved, it doesnt look like the cat injured it as i probably saved him on time...
> I will try to do what you said with the peas!


Yeah came to know later on. 
You have to even look for small scratches, any such thing from cat is fatal. 
I am pasting the process of feeding peas/corns in next post with a short video, if you find any difficulty you may get back any time.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you need to feed peas/corns to a pigeon, hold the bird on your lap and against your body. This gives you more control. Reach from behind his head with one hand and grasp his beak on either side. Now use your free hand to open the beak, and put a pea in, then push it to the back of his throat and over his tongue. Let him close his beak and swallow. Then do another. It gets easier with practice, and the bird also gets more used to it, and won't fight as much. If you can't handle the bird, then use the sleeve cut off a t-shirt, slip it over his head and onto his body, with his head sticking out. This will stop him from being able to fight you so much. Just don't make it tight around his crop area. It helps if you have him facing your right side if you are right handed. Start with about 35 defrosted and warmed peas. Warm, not hot. Do that maybe 3 times a day, but let the crop empty between times.
Remember frozen defrosted peas/corns should be thawed under hot water to make them warm/normal from in and outside both. Never give hot/cold stuff to any bird. 

This video link will help you further to understand the process on how to do it(tho this is not in lap but you can get an idea, how to open his beak. If you put him in lap, it will be more easy(if he flaps much you can wrap him in towel to feed)). In start you will see small seeds being fed and in later part, the pigeon is being fed on peanuts. Pea/corns will be fed in the very same way as peanuts. 

https://youtu.be/9ZqI8idx-SQ

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone posted this link for you yet?

Pigeon and Dove Rescue
http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

I think someone did, but thanks again!
Wow you people are really helpful, i have been searching on the internet how to care for him obviously but i always like it better if people respond, so they can add their experiences too!

One final question, is he going to let me know if he's hungry or not?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If his crop is empty, then he is hungry.
You could probably give him 30 - 40 soft defrosted and warmed peas 3 times a day. But wait till the crop empties.
He is old enough to be weaned onto seeds. Spread them out in front of him on a towel and pretend to peck at them with your finger, like a beak.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Just a little to add, after you feed him, you can feel those peas in his crop by gently touching the crop so when you are going to feed again, just check if he still has them, if there are no seeds it is empty and you can feed him again.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant said:


> I think someone did, but thanks again!
> Wow you people are really helpful, i have been searching on the internet how to care for him obviously but i always like it better if people respond, so they can add their experiences too!
> 
> One final question, is he going to let me know if he's hungry or not?


It doesn't have any indication that you are a food source. Before you show it that you are, it will only beg as a last resort.

As a few other people have said, if its crop is empty, it is hungry. 

Offer it the bottle and push its beak in. Once it's aware that you are a parent, it will treat you like one.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Oh Kamerplant, I just read this post and felt slight shock, I thought it is about maximus but then saw below, it was quite shocking. I hope it doesn't confuse anyone else so it is always good to raise separate threads for separate issues. Well he too is a baby but around 25-30 days old.
> You have to keep him warm and at this stage you can easily feed him around 30 defrosted frozen peas /corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature and then opening his beak and putting one by one sliding down the throat. Keep him warm, he might be scared off cat attack. Do you think cat injured him too? Because then he needs antibiotics immediately, cat's infection spreads very fast and leads to death, so update us here if cat got a hold of it.
> For making him drink water, just try dipping his beak in a water dish and let him sip, in a few attempts he will learn to drink.
> Also, does he have bald chin too?


To answer your question by the way, he has a bald chin, what does that mean?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't feed him with a bottle at this point. He is old enough to go on to solid food. By hand feeding peas and corn, he will start to view this as food, and if you leave some with him, then he can practice picking them up on his own. Often they learn even faster with the soft peas, then they do with seed. Once he does that, you can more easily get him onto seed. I would be weaning him at this point though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the rest of his feathers have filled in and the feathers under his chin do not, then it can be a symptom of canker, which is common and often brought on by stress, which this little one is surely under right now.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> To answer your question by the way, he has a bald chin, what does that mean?



Same as Jay said, sign of canker and he should be treated if it has bald chin while feathers on everywhere else have grown which seem to be.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

His throat and beak is clear from any yellowish like stuff so how can we be sure it really has canker?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you see in his throat and beak, you can only see visible canker in mouth but canker can be anywhere in body. The early symptom of canker in babies is unusual feather growth. Feathers should come everywhere equally.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Give him a while and watch him, just to be sure the feathers aren't slow coming in. But keep an eye on him. If they aren't coming in then start the medication. In the mean time, you could get the Metronidazole, as you should have that on hand anyway when you have pigeons. Canker is very common, and there are other things you should have on hand as well. A good med for Coccidiosis, a wormer, and a good wide spectrum antibiotic. Baytril or amoxicillin. Would not hurt to start picking these things up now. I would start with the canker med.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Give him a while and watch him, just to be sure the feathers aren't slow coming in. But keep an eye on him. If they aren't coming in then start the medication. In the mean time, you could get the Metronidazole, as you should have that on hand anyway when you have pigeons. Canker is very common, and there are other things you should have on hand as well. A good med for Coccidiosis, a wormer, and a good wide spectrum antibiotic. Baytril or amoxicillin. Would not hurt to start picking these things up now. I would start with the canker med.


Thanks, i will try and get the things you listed, but it isn't that easy here in the netherlands, are those medications free to get for anyone there in the USA?
Because here i'd have to go to the vet, and he have to prescribe it for me to get it!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Thanks, i will try and get the things you listed, but it isn't that easy here in the netherlands, are those medications free to get for anyone there in the USA?
> Because here i'd have to go to the vet, and he have to prescribe it for me to get it!


Not available in the U.S.A too without prescription or vet's appointment. Everyone orders them online or gets through vet. You should order metronidazole because it will take some time to deliver, when the medicines are late, I have seen birds dying here from canker without treatment. 
In India these are available over the counter thankfully.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

kiddy said:


> Not available in the U.S.A too without prescription or vet's appointment. Everyone orders them online or gets through vet. You should order metronidazole because it will take some time to deliver, when the medicines are late, I have seen birds dying here from canker without treatment.
> In India these are available over the counter thankfully.


Bad news, i just been to the vet with him, and their advice was leaving it there so they can study it and send it to a bird shelter, i OBVIOUSLY didn't do this, so now i need to find a other way to get metronidazole.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Bird shelters are safe place I think, don't know much about them though. This bird should be released when he is ready because he has no disability and he seems a wood pigeon who doesn't prefer to be confined.
I think you should order metronidazole online.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Recommend if you need metronidazole that you order it online. Would not leave the bird at a bird shelter. I think you did the right thing. Some are great and some just euthanize rather than try to treat.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

kiddy said:


> Not available in the U.S.A too without prescription or vet's appointment. Everyone orders them online or gets through vet. You should order metronidazole because it will take some time to deliver, when the medicines are late, I have seen birds dying here from canker without treatment.
> In India these are available over the counter thankfully.


Kiddy, these are available here in the USA. Where do you think we get them? Pigeon supplies sell them, sometimes even Amazon sells some. When we order online, we are ordering from pigeon supply places here. If you live close enough, you could just go buy them.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Kiddy, these are available here in the USA. Where do you think we get them? Pigeon supplies sell them, sometimes even Amazon sells some. When we order online, we are ordering from pigeon supply places here. If you live close enough, you could just go buy them.


Oh sorry, I see people ordering online always. And they search for fish zole because they can't get metronidazole? And antibiotics too you people get there without prescription? Sorry I thought they either get online or through vet's apt. 
I thought they just have online stores. Sorry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't be sorry. Fish Zole is Metronidazole, and sold in Fish stores. But many of the online places are pigeon supplies. Most of us don't live near them, so we order online from those places. We can't go to the drug store and buy it.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> Don't be sorry. Fish Zole is Metronidazole, and sold in Fish stores. But many of the online places are pigeon supplies. Most of us don't live near them, so we order online from those places. We can't go to the drug store and buy it.


Thanks for the information, I thought they are just online stores as in India we have no pigeon stuff suppliers but some online stores offer pigeons stuff like pigeonshopindia.com
My bad


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Seems maximus is a woodpigeon too, does that mean i have to release my little maximus too?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is looking good  
No, you won't have to release Maximus because he knows you as parents and is not born in wild . Wood pigeons are usually harder to keep because they prefer to be opened and to not live in captivity so they are always released because they are not human friendly and they don't like to be captured but Maximus being with humans always doesn't know what is wild and will be a tame a bird so won't be released. Even if this new baby gets tamed, you won't have to release him but most likely he won't though few wood pigeons get tamed too but rarely.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximus is such a cutie! If he sees you as his kind it's ok to keep him not release him as he will be safer that way.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

New picture from Maximus!

Here he weights 330 grams, he is walking greater distances now, and his squeeking is fading, so i guess he is getting his typical pigeon sound right?
I also got myself stuff to cure Trichomoniasis, and some dewormer, just in case!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous birdie! You have done such a great job with him!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

I want to thank everyone in this thread for helping me, without he probably didn't make it, so Maximus also thanks you all!

it's so much fun having him around!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

We all love you little Maximus. We don't want you to be thankful, we are thankful to you that you made it so well from the egg that we are proud of you. You are such a cute little bird we love seeing your pics and wish you live a long healthy life and keep giving us reasons to smile seeing you doing so well. 
Love you Maximus. 
I am thankful to your parents who are concerned about your each and every little need and wish everyone feels and be like them. They are amazing.


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Kitty we are all also thankful to you! As I have said before you are the peace keeper, the kind soul of Pigeon Talk! I want to let you know how appreciated you are for your devotion, help and kindness!!
As for Maximus, I am also so happy to see him progressing and sign on daily hoping to see anew picture of him. You have done great by him!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Such loving words! thanks!!

Ofcourse i will keep this thread updated with Maximus pictures, he's gonna have a great future!

How will we know if Maximus is female or male pigeon?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

christispigeons said:


> Kitty we are all also thankful to you! As I have said before you are the peace keeper, the kind soul of Pigeon Talk! I want to let you know how appreciated you are for your devotion, help and kindness!!
> As for Maximus, I am also so happy to see him progressing and sign on daily hoping to see anew picture of him. You have done great by him!


Thanks Christispigeons for such kind words. I don't know if I really deserve them but I will surely try to improve myself to be as good as your kinds words are. 
Thanks so much


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Such loving words! thanks!!
> 
> Ofcourse i will keep this thread updated with Maximus pictures, he's gonna have a great future!
> 
> How will we know if Maximus is female or male pigeon?


His behavior will show us. Most of the times they surprise us. I was hundred percent sure about my baby is a cock but now as he is 6 months old, he is taking so much interest in my cock, I am quite surprised these days to see his behavior. Don't know if he/she now. 
He is so sweet, I named him Sweetu but think I should change it to Sweety. LOL


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a question,

Maximus is sitting in front of me now, and i can hear him breathing, is this ok?
its not really hard its more like when a human breathes and exhales through its nose.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Is it open mouthed breathing? 
Can you post of a video of his breathing? 
Have you thickened Kaytee to pudding consistently? And how do you make him drink? Hope he isn't aspirated. 
Never put any liquid in their beaks as they aspirate easily. To make them drink just dribble water from your finger tips at the sides of his beak and let him suck in. 
Also you can dip his beak in a crock of water(not over the nostrils) and let him sip but don't put any liquids in his beak by opening the beak. 
When 15 days old babies, much easier to feed is defrosted frozen peas/corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature and opening their beak and putting one by one around 30-35 in number thrice a day so he can recognize them as food and try to pick them up. In this way they try their seeds as well and wean faster.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, its not openmouth breathing, his squeek is fading so i think thats the sound i hear, im feeding it with the glove method, and im letting him drink by placing its beak into a bowl of water, but not the nostrils!
When hes at rest i dont hear him breathing so i think he tries to make the squeeking sound but because hes getting older and he is losing the squeeking it sounds like breathing?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Usually the domesticated pigeons whom I have experienced with squeak for almost 2.5 months and then stop squeaking for a few days and try to start cooing. So I don't think at this age his squeaking will change, may be woodies show some different behavior, we don't have woodies here actually. 
Well, if normally he isn't making any breathing sounds, then he should be OK but keep a close eye on him. 
If you are making him drink like that, he won't aspirate that way. 
Pls keep us posted if you notice anything odd.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hooray! today, Maximus is 4 weeks old!
He's doing really really well, Kiddy, the sound i told you about dissapeared and there is probably nothing to worry about!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Congratulations  
He is going to start flying soon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those chin feathers should be in by now. If they don't come in soon, I would treat for canker. Very cute baby.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximus is darling!


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

It has been so fun to watch him grow and change. I have never seen a wood pigeon before. I looked up wood pigeons a few weeks ago after watching your posts of Maximus and they have beautiful markings. Thanks for all the posts and saving him. I have really enjoyed it!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Maximus is doing great!

Can anyone tell me what he is doing in this video?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TC5VmecccM


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

To me it looks almost as if he is trying to mate


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

pigeon-lover0 said:


> To me it looks almost as if he is trying to mate


Oh that doesn't sound good right? trying to mate with what!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

If he is trying to. He is trying to mate with you. He is bonded with you and probably sees you as his mate


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's what he is doing. LOL. He wants to mate with you. If you were to hold him, he would be doing that to your hand. LOL. He's growing up. Too funny!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

ohno!!!! haha, does this mean hes a male also?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yup!.......................................


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, he seems to see you as a mate. Your boy is growing up.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Well i'm glad i now know hes a male, he's so much fun! i really like it how aware he is about his surroundings, nothing goes unnoticed! and sometimes the faces he gives with a squeek, really love it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He is adorable. And he loves you!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Its nice that he is a he. Dodged a bullet. Females could have issues with being egg bound and then you lose your bestfriend. I hope you continue to update this thread. Its been a nice journey seeing your little bud grow.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

It has indeed been a nice journey, and ofcourse i will keep this thread updated!

Maximus found himself a rather nice spot!


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Lol what a cutie


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Little Maximus made me smile. Super cute. He found a mate. Lol


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Maximus is still doing great! pictures soon!

I do have a question, i want to get a friend for Maximus, what birds could i keep with maximus? are quails an option?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are the only option. A quail wouldn't be company for a pigeon anyway.


----------



## The Blue Barred Loft (Oct 1, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Maximus is still doing great! pictures soon!
> 
> I do have a question, i want to get a friend for Maximus, what birds could i keep with maximus? are quails an option?


 I would not keep Maximus with a quail. They may both be birds but they are still very different. In keeping different species together you are risking one hurting the other and possible diseases one species can get and is resistant to while the other is not. Quail are much smaller than pigeons with some types of quail raised for meat being larger than others raised for eggs. Some quail can also be very easily startled, especially northern bobwhite quail (the common quail found wild in many parts of the U.S.), and when they get startled they fly and often just pop straight up sometimes killing themselves when they hit the top of the cage or ceiling. Most pigeons would prefer to be social with their own species.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Kamerplant said:


> Maximus is still doing great! pictures soon!
> 
> I do have a question, i want to get a friend for Maximus, what birds could i keep with maximus? are quails an option?


As he is a rescue, it would be good if you get a pigeon who too is a rescue. You will save one more life in this way. People don't adopt feral pigeon usually. Sometimes we get such birds in adoption forum when they are tamed and non releasable. You can try for it. Just my opinion what I would try.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

Kamerplant said:


> Maximus is still doing great! pictures soon!
> 
> I do have a question, i want to get a friend for Maximus, what birds could i keep with maximus? are quails an option?


Not friend-wise, no. Best case scenario is that he and the quail will completely ignore each other.

He'd really be better off with a pidge friend. Maybe there is a rescue or breeder nearby.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Picture time!





































This is all before Maximus changed... i understood that pigeons go through "teenage" years, and that they will have moodswings and all, but i didn't thought it was going to be this bad...
He is as afraid for us now as we are for tigers so to speak, he will make himself big and will attack your fingers and will wing slap them too, sometimes he even panics so much he cant be out of his cage anymore because otherwise he would hurt himself, i know there is not really an answer to the following question, but how long could it take on average before he settles down? hes getting alot of love from us, and alot of freedom but at this point its almost impossible having him out of his cage!

ofcourse we wont give up on him!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. Cute and comfortable. 

Keep giving him time, keep talking to him, feed him in your hand, he should settle down to some extent. Don't know how long will it take tho. They change as they grow up. Some don't like to be handled and touched. It all depends on them and varies pigeon to pigeon. 
Love and patience is the key.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wood pigeons are supposed to be kind of wild and unable to be trained aren't they?
They aren't good in captivity.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

It is hard to say when he might grow out of his "teenage years". Jay3 had a point that wood pigeons are a bit more wild, I read that as well, but I think he bonded to you so strongly Kiddy was also correct in saying he should settle down. I do think he needs extra fly time, with his nature being a bit more wild, he needs to work off some of that extra energy. I love that picture, 3rd from the top! You have done such an amazing job with him, you should be so proud!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes wood pigeons have lot more wild instinct than ferals but hand reared babies could get tamed too because they have never been in wild. Adult woodies when caught and kept in captivity most likely won't be tamed and would always be wild (may be just 0.1% exception) but hand reared I have seen tamed too. So I get Maximus's behavior more of being grown up rather of a wood pigeon tho I am not 100% sure but I have seen some very loving non releasable woodies(who were raised by humans) so may be he gets settled down too. 

Even one of my pet babies changed his behavior and never got settled who was a loving baby since squab. So it really depends and varies bird to bird, what I have understood.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, each bird is different and each have their own personalities. But a bird that has been raised, and been fine, to all of a sudden be acting wild, doesn't sound like they are going to be very tame. Unless he is being handled too much and doesn't like to be. Many pigeons do not like being handled. They prefer to come to you. Very normal for any pigeon.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Maximus is a lot sweeter these days, sure he doesn't like when you aproach him from above or cuddle with him like it's a bunny, but when i put my finger infront of his feet, he always steps on my finger and i can then move him towards me and pet him!
Oh, and his squeeking is now a honking sound, can't wait till he gets his typical pigeon sound!


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

I have been following your posts since the beginning and have enjoyed watching him grow! I am SO happy to see that after all your love, time and hard work he has settled down and is rewarding you for all your efforts. It would have been a tough break if he had remained scared of you after everything. Thanks for the update. This made my day.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximus is gorgeous.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Maximus being funny


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximus is adorable!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

very cute pic


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

His colors are so different and pretty. So happy to hear all is well and you two are enjoying each others company!! Thanks for the udate!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the sweet reactions!
He's really part of the family, and he finally got his coo, not smooth yet but hes learning! it sounds so cute! 

I've got more pets, but i definately have the strongest bond with Maxi!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

lol. yeah that coo is very sweet like something is stuck in the throat.
love that learning to coo time.
Maximus looks very beautiful. Thanks for the pic


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I'd like to share this video with you guys,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6-qiweGHo8

And this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69h22ScdG1w

Obviously we all know what Maxi is doing here, my head isn't safe anymore haha, he constantly follows me everywhere and tries to fly on my head and peck my hair,

Now my question, can i get a friend for maxi? because i really want him to be happy, what kind of pigeon would be suitable, what would be the best to do?


----------



## christispigeons (May 28, 2015)

Oh how funny! He is so different from my homers and Frillbacks!!! It sounds like he is laughing. It made me laugh! Thank you for sharing. I know I have said it before, but he is a beautiful bird!


----------



## Quail (Apr 6, 2016)

I just read through this thread, Maximus has a neat story and a great caretaker! 
I watched the video of him doing the mating call and Rex got so offended, she did her offended coo sound and strutted over to my phone and pecked and wing slapped it, hehe pigeons are such goofy birds.
I hope you continue to post updates, it'll be fun watching his personality grow and develop! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Haha, that's too funny! Christipigeons, when i recorded the video i just came home, and normally Maximus doesn't really come to me, but now he did, making all these funny sounds, but it also made me realise it wasn't fair for the bird, since i have to work and all... so i got him a homing pigeon girlfriend, she's in the same genus (Columba) as maxi, and they already accept eachother being around, i really really hope they are going to be a pair sometime... can it be possible they can breed?


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Maxi is more than a year old now, and he's my best friend ever haha


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gee, he sure turned out to be a beautiful little guy. Thanks for the update.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He is such a handsome boy and not camera shy by the look of it, lol. How did he get on with the homer hen eventually? I have to admit these pigeon guys are something else, such wonderful pets.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

He is a handsome guy. Thanks for posting about him


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Maximus is truly a good looking bird. So glad he's doing so well!


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for all the nice words! Maxi and the homer are a couple, it's really nice to see.
Maxi had a period in which he was afraid of everything, i was really worried he would stay like that, but nowadays he's not afraid anymore, he just love's to be petted, and allways stays with me! he's really tame.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful. They make nice buddies, don't they.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

Jay3 said:


> That's wonderful. They make nice buddies, don't they.


They are nice indeed, and ocasionally being funny too!


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Aww lovely to know he has a partner now, who could resist him? Funny you said about him being nervous at some stage because my three ferals were too, at around three months old but they grew out of it - my tumblers are just over three months now and they're a little skittish atm. I wondered if it's just them maturing and natural instincts coming to the fore because all five were hand reared and I had thought they'd never feel fear with me but now I can handle them whenever I need to and they don't mind at all, hopefully the tumblers will grow out of it too. 
Good luck to Maximus and his little wifey, I hope they have a lovely first Christmas together and don't surprise you with the patter of tiny claws in the new year, lol.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to see Maximus has a friend now.


----------



## Kamerplant (Aug 4, 2015)

He's over 2 years old now, we are enjoying him every single day!
http://oi65.tinypic.com/2nqyzyc.jpg


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Handsome bird!


----------

